

Ask HN: How long does it take to setup CI for a new project - orn

I'm going with a process that should be able to<p><pre><code>  Get sources from repository, update version numbers, label source / checkin to repo

  Build the application

  Run Unit tests with coverage

  Create coverage report

  Push the application to package manager

  Deploy application on webserver

  Email notification</code></pre>
======
dilithiumhe3
If it is open source. It can be as low as 2 mins with travis-ci If it is on a
in house setup. It may take close to half an hour (depending on the level of
sophistication needed). I have successfully setup teamcity in about half hour
(4 hosts total).

~~~
orn
Yes, talking in house. You mean just the TeamCity install takes half an
hour... then you have to add the tools steps etc,

------
gamechangr
Fast either way.

